# Klonopin and gabapentin is awesome



## savedbybenzos (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

So i saw my gp and expressed my concern and wanted to get off klonopin. He's a great doctor and actually knows a lot about my anxiety and told me to try neurontin (gabapentin) and a lower dose of klonopin. So now I'm taking. 5mg klonopin 3x daily prn and 100mg gabapentin 3x daily and my panic disorder and social anxiety is completely gone, the physical and mental components are completely gone. 

For anyone that has taken benzos and they work but do not eliminate everything, I strongly recommend this if your doc will do it. I'm very blessed to have such a good doc


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

savedbybenzos said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So i saw my gp and expressed my concern and wanted to get off klonopin. He's a great doctor and actually knows a lot about my anxiety and told me to try neurontin (gabapentin) and a lower dose of klonopin. So now I'm taking. 5mg klonopin 3x daily prn and 100mg gabapentin 3x daily and my panic disorder and social anxiety is completely gone, the physical and mental components are completely gone.
> 
> For anyone that has taken benzos and they work but do not eliminate everything, I strongly recommend this if your doc will do it. I'm very blessed to have such a good doc


Yup, if you really want to keep glutamate in check and keep the GABA flowing. I think pregabalin and clonazepam is even more potent. Just remember tolerance can climb pretty fast with the voltage calcium channel regulators and you should taper off of all the above. As even pregabalin and gabapentin can give W.D.. One last thing, you may notice a dumbing down on that class of drugs. Remember slow phasic firing of glutamate is okay. There are the NMDA antagonists to help. But with the upregulation of GABA by two different anoxiolytics contributing to a more downregulation of glutamate. Simple algebra may be needed again. Remember we do need the neuro-transmitter glutamate to think. Every NT, hormone ligand etc has its place. Except for the use of the med.class, SSRI's, that literally try to take your manhood away!


----------



## baxman (Aug 18, 2012)

no doubt that neurontin/benzo cocktail works for anxiety but for how long?7-8 months down the road will it still be working for you?

yep, i notice a dumbed down effect from both benzos and neurontin.i also find it extremely difficult to play sports or do physical activities like i normally would do.well, i can still play but im usually quite slowed down to the point my performance is garbage.yet, i have no anxiety so its a tradeoff.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

baxman said:


> no doubt that neurontin/benzo cocktail works for anxiety but for how long?7-8 months down the road will it still be working for you?
> 
> yep, i notice a dumb down effect from both benzos and neurontin.i also find it extremely difficult to play sports or do physical activities like i normally would do.well, i can still play but im usually quite slowed down to the point my performance is garbage.yet, i have no anxiety so its a tradeoff.


I have only been on lyrica for short periods of time. I have used benzos for a longer time. I don't know how long you've used them but the cognitive and memory effects can be very bad. to the point of embarrassment in certain circumstances. Like "remember that time". It also really angers me when we get the benzo newbies and it seems like every other day. and here they are with a bottle of klons or xanax with no clue what the implications may be. Obviously if they went to a pdoc,he didn't tell her s***
Than you get waves of kids on here acting like they are candy. "How many should I take." And they are like 3 xanax and that's a xannie bar. Just try it they're not addictive. When I happen to be on during that time I call them out Usually they get banned quickly I remember this one kid diagnosing people from their OP or 2-3 posts. That is messed up. i cant believe he lasted a few months

Anyway there are a few of us that have dealt with pretty long benzo use.
I think benzo's play an important role in psychiatry. If they are prescribed only for certain prns and panic attacks And not ones that start happening everyday. In rare extreme cases a lower dose for a week or two max.
I know of people who have stayed vigilant on the prn times and if they panic. They take low doses at 2-3 times a week. Like in a classroom debate on Mondays. And the benzo has worked like a charm because they never let their brain become tolerant to daily or 5 days a week use.
Here are my warning signs for newbies
1.) If you have an addictive personality never use a benzo period.
2.) once your pdoc and the person decide on the certain weekly events where they need to use one or a sudden panic attack fine. But if you start blowing things out of proportion for an excuse to reach into that bottle and increase your dosing or days on. Than you need to talk to the pdoc immediately.
And i completely understand. Back when I started taking klons. I would take the bus across town every week. It sucked and of course on public transit uncomfortable. Then I thought if I just take one mg today. just to relax and feel semi-normal then why not. Of course it turned into a habit.
That's the problem with benzos. They really are the most effective anxiolytic med. wise besides maybe ketamine. Which pdocs are warming up to. apparently one or two doses a week works. I never tried it.
So here I am and i have major SA and GAD and there's a pill that can at lest salvage me for another day. You know how hard it is to say naw.
But it is one of the most addictive and tolerance forming classes of psychotropics of all. There is no other drug that can literally take people up to a yr to safely and semi-comfortably come off. And after a while, like my friend who weened of klons. said. soon your just taking them to feel normal or just stable!!!


----------



## wilsongirl (Nov 7, 2012)

*Benzos*

Well said, tho you seem kind of angry at uninformed people....why? Blame doctors for not being upfront with their patients. But what you said about benzos is so true. Been off them now for 4 monthes and am still going thru hell and YES several doctors, both medical and psych, forced me to go off a big dose abruptly. I wanted to go off, and did know benzo withdrawal "is bad" but no one ever told me it was like this!! Or that the bad symptoms can go on for monthes, even a year or two!!!! NOR did anyone ever suggest a taper. I honestly believe that benzos should ber banned. YES you are right, if only used very short term, thats ok, but honestly, do you know many people who have actually _done this_??? I dont!


metamorphosis said:


> I have only been on lyrica for short periods of time. I have used benzos for a longer time. I don't know how long you've used them but the cognitive and memory effects can be very bad. to the point of embarrassment in certain circumstances. Like "remember that time". It also really angers me when we get the benzo newbies and it seems like every other day. and here they are with a bottle of klons or xanax with no clue what the implications may be. Obviously if they went to a pdoc,he didn't tell her s***
> Than you get waves of kids on here acting like they are candy. "How many should I take." And they are like 3 xanax and that's a xannie bar. Just try it they're not addictive. When I happen to be on during that time I call them out Usually they get banned quickly I remember this one kid diagnosing people from their OP or 2-3 posts. That is messed up. i cant believe he lasted a few months
> 
> Anyway there are a few of us that have dealt with pretty long benzo use.
> ...


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

wilsongirl said:


> Well said, tho you seem kind of angry at uninformed people....why? Blame doctors for not being upfront with their patients. But what you said about benzos is so true. Been off them now for 4 monthes and am still going thru hell and YES several doctors, both medical and psych, forced me to go off a big dose abruptly. I wanted to go off, and did know benzo withdrawal "is bad" but no one ever told me it was like this!! Or that the bad symptoms can go on for monthes, even a year or two!!!! NOR did anyone ever suggest a taper. I honestly believe that benzos should ber banned. YES you are right, if only used very short term, thats ok, but honestly, do you know many people who have actually _done this_??? I dont!


You cannot be serious! blame doctors for your problems? That is ridiculous, take responsibility for yourself. It is your job to know what you are putting in your body and what the possible consequences are. You consented to taking benzos, no one forced you to and you should have informed yourself.

Also your idea to make another helpful drug illegal just because some people d not use it intelligently is totally foolish and hurtful to everyone who actually needs that medication. Go ahead and make others suffer because of your own mistakes. Besides benzos would not just disappear. People who with serious anxiety who needed relief would either be forced into the black market or the liquor store. Both options being far more harmful/dangerous than proper medical therapy from a doctor.

Do not deny all responsibility from yourself and blame these problems on everyone else. I'm sorry that you had a rough time but realize that many people do need benzodiazapines and are not ignorant about withdrawals and do understand what they are getting themselves into. Realize that your bad experience is the exception rather than the norm and don't start ranting about how bad benzos are because you had trouble with them.


----------



## More Dopamine (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm glad the combo is working out for you but watch out for depression. That's something that popped up when I was taking Gabapentin. The reason you are seeing such great results regarding this combination is because Gabapentin actually potentiates the effects of Klonopin.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

there is talk of the combination fizzling out above and i don't doubt that it does for some, although i was on fixed daily doses of both pregabalin and clonazepam for about four years before tapering off pregabalin (due to side effects), and the combination hadn't lost any efficacy at all.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

wilsongirl said:


> Well said, tho you seem kind of angry at uninformed people....why? Blame doctors for not being upfront with their patients. But what you said about benzos is so true. Been off them now for 4 monthes and am still going thru hell and YES several doctors, both medical and psych, forced me to go off a big dose abruptly. I wanted to go off, and did know benzo withdrawal "is bad" but no one ever told me it was like this!! Or that the bad symptoms can go on for monthes, even a year or two!!!! NOR did anyone ever suggest a taper. I honestly believe that benzos should ber banned. YES you are right, if only used very short term, thats ok, but honestly, do you know many people who have actually _done this_??? I dont!


No, I am not angry at people who are prescribed these meds. and know nothing about them. I get very irritated and pissed when the pdocs do not take the time to thoroughly explain a medication to a patient. Or when a member of a forum gives out irresponsible and potentially dangerous advice about wantonly dosing these meds. to the uninformed.

That said, the patient has to take a degree of responsibility about the drugs/meds. That they put in their body. Researching and insisting their pdoc satisfactorily answers all of their questions, drug facts etc.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

So pregablin or gabepentin is not the magic benzo alternative?


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

savedbybenzos said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So i saw my gp and expressed my concern and wanted to get off klonopin. He's a great doctor and actually knows a lot about my anxiety and told me to try neurontin (gabapentin) and a lower dose of klonopin. So now I'm taking. 5mg klonopin 3x daily prn and 100mg gabapentin 3x daily and my panic disorder and social anxiety is completely gone, the physical and mental components are completely gone.
> 
> For anyone that has taken benzos and they work but do not eliminate everything, I strongly recommend this if your doc will do it. I'm very blessed to have such a good doc


nice combo, I'm glad for you.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

istayhome said:


> Also your idea to make another helpful drug illegal just because some people d not use it intelligently is totally foolish and hurtful to everyone who actually needs that medication. Go ahead and make others suffer because of your own mistakes. Besides benzos would not just disappear. People who with serious anxiety who needed relief would either be forced into the black market or the liquor store. Both options being far more harmful/dangerous than proper medical therapy from a doctor.


^The mindset of the typical benzo-basher is totally foreign to me as well. I'm a competent adult & I don't need nor want a nanny to protect me from myself. I've never felt the need to tell others what to do with their own lives & their own bodies. Odd how "my body, my choice" is a concept many folks can apply only to abortion rights, but they can't manage to see how this fundamental concept can be generalized to fit a great many situations, including benzos.

It seems I do require protection from self-appointed nannies who are fully convinced they most certainly know what's best for me, knowing far better than I ever possibly could.


----------



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

metamorphosis said:


> I have only been on lyrica for short periods of time. I have used benzos for a longer time. I don't know how long you've used them but the cognitive and memory effects can be very bad. to the point of embarrassment in certain circumstances. Like "remember that time". It also really angers me when we get the benzo newbies and it seems like every other day. and here they are with a bottle of klons or xanax with no clue what the implications may be. Obviously if they went to a pdoc,he didn't tell her s***
> Than you get waves of kids on here acting like they are candy. "How many should I take." And they are like 3 xanax and that's a xannie bar. Just try it they're not addictive. When I happen to be on during that time I call them out Usually they get banned quickly I remember this one kid diagnosing people from their OP or 2-3 posts. That is messed up. i cant believe he lasted a few months
> 
> Anyway there are a few of us that have dealt with pretty long benzo use.
> ...


I've been on 2 mg of Klonopin/day since 2008. I've always split the dose into morning and night.

Lately, I've noticed the hour or so before a dose is terrible. I start to feel itchy, disoriented, shaky and then once I pop that dose, those bad feelings go away within an hour or two. Sucks. :sigh


----------



## JohnAnon (Nov 30, 2014)

Sometimes I have to wonder if it really is too much for a doctor to take 2 minutes out of his visit to explain to the patient that their is a potential for addiction, and if you do become addicted, that there is a very good chance that it will destroy your life. I doubt they would get as many takers. Bad for the profits.

The truth is not a good marketing message.


----------



## TomRock (Dec 30, 2015)

metamorphosis said:


> I have only been on lyrica for short periods of time. I have used benzos for a longer time. I don't know how long you've used them but the cognitive and memory effects can be very bad. to the point of embarrassment in certain circumstances. Like "remember that time". It also really angers me when we get the benzo newbies and it seems like every other day. and here they are with a bottle of klons or xanax with no clue what the implications may be. Obviously if they went to a pdoc,he didn't tell her s***
> Than you get waves of kids on here acting like they are candy. "How many should I take." And they are like 3 xanax and that's a xannie bar. Just try it they're not addictive. When I happen to be on during that time I call them out Usually they get banned quickly I remember this one kid diagnosing people from their OP or 2-3 posts. That is messed up. i cant believe he lasted a few months
> 
> Anyway there are a few of us that have dealt with pretty long benzo use.
> ...


I know this post is old but I just registered to the site, I have to say that you hit the nail on the head. I had been dealing with social and general anxiety for years, when you're around people you've known all your life and you get anxious and nervous something is wrong. Anyways, eventually I was prescribed Klonopin at first I believe, I think it was something like .5mgs 3 times a days as needed. Well sure enough they worked and I was able to feel "normal". I felt like I had just been released from doing a long sentence in jail. Well as anyone familiar with benzos knows you can build a tolerance fairly quickly, and eventually you start to take what is needed to make you feel right, and not what the directions on the script bottle say. Long story short, my insurance changed and I had to get a new primary care Dr., I explained the situation of how I would take more that prescribed because of tolerance and he suggested that I switch to xanax 1mg 3 times a day as needed. That worked for a few months but like the k-pins I built up a tolerance and started to self-medicate again, and I'm not going to lie, sometimes I would take 5-8 bars worth of xanax before going out at night to feel great. Eventually it all caught up with me, I ran out of my script about 12 days short of my next refill and decided "I'm going to kick these damn things", HUGE mistake! By the 3rd day the withdrawals where unbearable, I bought a bottle of Tylenol Pm and would eat 6 and maybe get 20-30 mins of sleep, anyways I was at my sisters house, feeling like I was dying, and from what I was told I was standing there and like a tree that had been chopped down, fell face-first into her kitchen cabinets, hit the floor and started to have a full blown seizure, I was told I had briefly stopped breathing. When I woke up it was the most intense fear I've ever felt in my entire life. I was completely covered in blood from severing my face on the corner of the cabinets, surrounded by police and EMS, didn't know who my mother or sister where, didn't know the year, etc... I'm in the process of weaning off now, not sure how I'm going to cope with the anxiety in the future, but please if anyone just starting to use these, "especially if you have an addictive personality!", be extremely careful! They are no joke, as far as I know the only 2 things you can die from withdrawalling from is Alcohol, and Benzodiazepines, and benzos aren't like alcohol where you can go nearly anywhere and grab a drink to help the withdrawals. Please be careful, don't listen to the idiots in some of the forums that think they're doctors from all their years of abuse. These drugs are no joke and should be treated in accordance with what your dr. prescribes. If they aren't working as well or stop working because of tolerance issues, talk with your doctor about it, and please, if you're addicted to them, never, ever try to stop them cold turkey. Get to an emergency room ASAP, trust me. Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I have tried among other things gabapentin and benzodiazepine combo, it's no big deal as I found it too much of CNS depressing but I've read reports of gabapentin mixing fine with alcohol, better so than pregabalin.


----------

